# Music libraries that actually pay a fee per track?!



## Allen Constantine (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi guys, 

Out of curiosity, does anyone knows if one can still find different music libraries that actually offer a fee per track payment? 

Something like a buyout fee or anything similar, in which you retain your writer's share... 

I have some tracks available that I would be willing to sell. Desperate times call for desperate measures, so to say  

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Mar 3, 2020)

Premiumbeat and
epedemic if you're non PRO


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 3, 2020)

Yellow Studio said:


> Premiumbeat and
> epedemic if you're non PRO



Thanks a lot, although Epidemic won't allow it because of my PRO. I will definitely try PB. 

Any others you could think about guys, please let me know!


----------

